# You don't always need a tripod



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you don't always need a tripod to take night photo's 

These photo's were taken using a Praktika B200 SLR with 400ASA FILM , by using whatever was around as an anchor to hold the camera steady, walls, Lamposts and bollards at the side of the road 

This is the Hotel Ukraine in Moscow 









and this is the Red Square 










the only advantage or tip to give is use a cable or delay to snap the picture so that you don't accidentally jog the camera as you press the button .. 

This one is of Syntagma Square using a digital Nikon 4300, I used the delay function to take the photo.

just find a comfortable place to hold and anchor the photo whilst taking your shot .. it usually works out to a small compromise but results can be quite worthwhile


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Now that brings back memories . . I lived in Moscow in the mid 90's . . When were you there?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

2002, I was sent there to repair some telecoms equipment made by our company, at our Moscow Office .. it was great, every day from 9 in the morning til about 7pm I was making the repairs, then I took to the streets with my camera to see the sites .. walking to and from the centre, around the Kremlin & Red Square .. never got inside the Kremlin .. which was unfortunate.

as a side note .. I also bought one of those Kodak point and shoot disposable cameras (800asa) against my better judgement. Since all my photo's were going to be Night shots ( more or less) I figured the 800 asa would give me an edge .. I had to repeat my 2nd Nights photo shoot since not a single photo came out. I won't make that mistake again ..

btw .. here is a map

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...5.749966,37.593241&spn=0.024539,0.087891&z=14


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> You don't always need a tripod to take night photo's


I totally agree....

Over the years, I have often pressed all sorts of supports into steadying the camera for a night shot. Think: wall, dustbin, car roof infact anything that you can rest the camera on....

Some of my night shots without a tripod:








The Strip, Las Vegas. I used the barrier on the bridge going across the road
to support the camera.










Excaliber Hotel, Las Vegas. A wall was a handy support for this one.










Sydney, Australia. A park bench was the camera support.










Bigen am Rhein, Germany. (Photographed from Germania)
There was an observation telescope that was on a gimble. 
It made a perfect platform for the camera...:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice .. mine were just converted by size for convenience apart from " the scanning of film photo's" .. did you "tweak" yours at all Don ??


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> .. did you "tweak" yours at all Don ??


:wink: :wink: :wink:

:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I suspected as much, to me there is something about the colouring .. not quite natural .. can't quite place my finger on it but the colouring possibly is too good .. it's the same across the whole photo if you know what I mean .. no dark places, no inconvenient shadows ...

This photo is untouched .. and the colours show it .. 










I did crop it though and that also shows .. :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is a nice shot D_F is that near you?

I obeys the rule of thirds as well! ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

it's a view of Salamina (a nearby Island) from a hilltop in the centre of Athens (Philipappas) .. near the Acropolis .. I just cropped it the way I thought it looked nice


----------

